# WTF ... 100+ Mile Block



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

So this morning I had an 8am, 4hr Block that had about 40 Pax ... It took me 2.5hrs to deliver, 11 total miles from WH/Deliver/Home ... I was in heaven ... Then I picked up another 4hr block beginning at noon ... I get to the facility which is 10 mins from my house and see my block ... 7 PAX ... All I could think of was CRAP, CRAP, CRAP ... Ended up delivering 7 Pax to 5 different cities ... 100+ miles from WH/Delivery/Home ... I still did it in a little under 3 hours but the miles are a killer ... I don't know if I can do too many more of those ... Those Mid-Day Re-Delivers are treacherous.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow what state is that


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Wow what state is that


Seattle, Washington


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh well win some lose some


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

At least you can write it all off if you use standard deduction.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> So this morning I had an 8am, 4hr Block that had about 40 Pax ... It took me 2.5hrs to deliver, 11 total miles from WH/Deliver/Home ... I was in heaven ... Then I picked up another 4hr block beginning at noon ... I get to the facility which is 10 mins from my house and see my block ... 7 PAX ... All I could think of was CRAP, CRAP, CRAP ... Ended up delivering 7 Pax to 5 different cities ... 100+ miles from WH/Delivery/Home ... I still did it in a little under 3 hours but the miles are a killer ... I don't know if I can do too many more of those ... Those Mid-Day Re-Delivers are treacherous.


Same warehouse as you. I would rather have 50 within a 10 mile radius than 7 really spread out.

Remember on redelivery routes you have to do your own navigation. App tried to send me to Kent then south to federal way then back to Kent even though I had more federal ways.


----------

